# pastillage in a fridge



## indymama (Aug 25, 2006)

I now work from home & I have a wedding cake to deliver Sunday. Problem is, I don't have the luxury of time or space as one does working from a professional kitchen. I have an extra fridge, but as it's August(hot and humid) this said refridgerator is, um, questionable. Anyway, I made all these pastillage lilies and whatnot and need to know if I can put the cake together, flowers and all, tomorrow and stash it in the fridge. The icing is butter cream, so it has to go in. I don't want the flowers to become sticky, or worse, all the color run, or even worse, become flaccid. So I turn to this forum. The fridge gets a bit humid, which is what worries me, even with the butter cream. I can decorate Sunday, but am trying to cram everything into Saturday evening. Oh, life with kids. Thanks for any advice(especially since I have another cake decorated with this stuff next week). The joys of summer weddings.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

set up your cake. 

set up a box that will hold the cake, ie 16 inch board, 16 inch box. 

place the cake in the box, you can cut the box to make a door for your cake and tape it shut once the cake is inside. 

HERE IS THE IMPORTANT PART:

wrap the entire box in plastic wrap. I will wrap a boxed cake twice in August.
DO NOT LEAVE ANY OF THE CAKE OR BOX EXPOSED!!!!!

put the whole thing in the cooler.

remove from the cooler, keep boxed for delivery (air condidioned car) and set up at venue on table out of the box. 

IF YOU CANNOT SET UP THE CAKE AND MUST LEAVE IT IN THE HANDS OF THE VENUE, TELL THEM NOT TO OPEN THE CAKE BOX UNTIL IT IS TIME TO SET UP. 

NEVER NEVER NEVER LEAVE A FONDANT, GUMPASTE, PASTILLAGE, CHOCOLATE OR EVEN BUTTER CREAM CAKE IN THE REFRIGERATOR UNCOVERED!!!!! THE HUMIDITY WILL WILT YOUR FLOWERS, SWEAT YOUR FINISH AND MAKE THE FONDANT RUN. 

there is nothing so sad as a catering hall refrigerator filled with drippy, runny, cracked cakes sitting next to the onions and garlic.

even before the cake is fully assembled, WE WRAP WITH PLASTIC, IT KEEPS THE FONDANT DRY!!!

Your cake and flowers should survive without a bead of sweat!

I wish you great success!:bounce:


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm curious...anyone ever try using dessicants? (obviously in a sealed box)I know that crackers or rice in sugar or salt shakers work. OH, HEY....you could provide the cake AND the rice...! <LOL> (little cheesecloth bags filled with calrose)

Wonder if you can get bags of silica jell and use that...<hmmmmmm....>

April
(Hey, where do they still allow working out of your home?)


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

check with your local athorities as far as working out of the home.
you would need proper insurance, health dept certificate, take a serve save course and have a seperate workspace.

if you wrap your cake box well, you do not need dessicants unless you are going with pulled or poured sugar and in such a case, do not refridgerate those items.:bounce: 

back to the cheese cakes......................


----------

